# Bessacar e460



## Bob Whytock (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi guys
I have a e460 bessacar
Does anyone know how to take the trim off the habitation door the loom that comes out of the bottom corner needs repairing any help would be much appreciated thanks in advance bob


----------

